# Vst plugin or emulator for iphone speakers?



## impressions (May 1, 2016)

anyone found such a thing?
i can email myself the sounds to the email and then listen but there are too many as usual.


----------



## evilantal (May 4, 2016)

According to the User Guide Audio Ease's Speakerphone has an iPhone impulse in there...
But that might be just a little over the top for your needs.


----------



## impressions (May 4, 2016)

yeah its incredibly expansive coupled with altiverb


----------



## OLB (May 5, 2016)

Have a look at this one: https://audre.io

AU, VST, AAX to your iOS device. Looks pretty neat.


----------



## Noam Guterman (May 5, 2016)

I use these
http://www.aaronbrownsound.com/free-impulse-responses-from-the-ipad-iphone-and-behritone-speakers/

It has iPad and Behritone impulses as a bonus


----------



## TGV (May 5, 2016)

There is also this: http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-isone/


----------

